# Obama to Order Public Schools: Allow Transgender Students Access to Bathrooms



## GearsMcGilf (May 12, 2016)

https://gma.yahoo.com/obama-order-p...bc-news-topstories.html?bcmt=comments-postbox


> The Obama administration tomorrow will instruct public school districts nationwide to allow transgender students to use the bathroom that matches their gender identity, sources tell ABC News. As a condition of receiving federal funds, "a school may provide separate facilities on the basis of sex, but must allow transgender students access to such facilities consistent with their gender identity,? reads a letter outlining guidance for schools, obtained by ABC.
> While schools are permitted to offer single-use restrooms to students seeking "additional privacy," they should not require transgender students to use single-use facilities if their classmates are not required to do the same, the edict adds.
> 
> Citing Title IX, the letter says the school should not require a medical diagnosis, nor should they demand documentation reflecting the student's gender identity before taking steps to protect transgender students -- "even in circumstances in which other students, parents, or community members raise objections."
> ...



This is a great day for voyeurists in this country.  I can simply walk into any restroom or locker room that I please and if you women are uncomfortable with me, you can just take your homophobic arses to the one-stall family room and get in line with all of the other antisocial defects that Obama has declared you to be.  If this weren't bass ackward enough, the one claiming to be transgendered is also under no obligation to provide any type of documentation, nor even an explanation to support his/her claim. 

 We already have male, female, and non-gender specific "family restrooms", which trans testicle freaks already have full access to.  However, the other 99.5% of us who feel uncomfortable using a restroom with someone of the opposite biological sex are now defective and homophobic, and must use the gender neutral restroom in order to accommodate the less than 1% with a gender identity crisis. Apparently, King Obama can simply make this a federal law with the stroke of his pen.  This is groundbreaking all right!  Just when I think them man couldn't be anymore insane.

 What's next?  Is the day that ISIS declared the creation of their caliphate going to become a national holiday in order to promote multiculturalism in the USA?


----------



## Arnold (May 12, 2016)

sweet! i love trannys.


----------



## Swiper (May 15, 2016)

The problem isn't Obama, the problem is the government runs the school systems.  I can't find in the constitution where it states that the government has the authority to run a school system and educate your children.


----------



## solidassears (May 15, 2016)

I'm glad to hear it; public schools suck, they're nothing more than a brainwashing tool of the liberal left. This is going to drive a lot of mothers and fathers to pull their kids from public schools and put them in private charter schools. It's going to be an economic bonanza for private charter schools.


----------



## LAM (Dec 25, 2016)

Swiper said:


> The problem isn't Obama, the problem is the government runs the school systems.  I can't find in the constitution where it states that the government has the authority to run a school system and educate your children.



The constitution is only the foundation for law.  There's nothing about the criminal code in the Constitution so based on your interpretation of it murder, rap, robbery, etc. shouldn't be illegal.

The fact is the U.S public education system worked for hundreds of years until the Trotskyist's/Neo-cons came to town and Reagan started the war on all public institutions in the 80's.


----------



## Swiper (Dec 25, 2016)

LAM said:


> The constitution is only the foundation for law.  There's nothing about the criminal code in the Constitution so based on your interpretation of it murder, rap, robbery, etc. shouldn't be illegal.
> 
> The fact is the U.S public education system worked for hundreds of years until the Trotskyist's/Neo-cons came to town and Reagan started the war on all public institutions in the 80's.




go read article one section 8


----------



## FUZO (Dec 26, 2016)

. I'm not having my daughter in a bathroom with some guy who thinks he is a chick .And you
 damn make sure Tramp wont do anything about it. If she has to piss she will act sick and go to the nurses office to pee  or poop


----------



## Swiper (Mar 19, 2017)

FUZO said:


> . I'm not having my daughter in a bathroom with some guy who thinks he is a chick .And you
> damn make sure Tramp wont do anything about it. If she has to piss she will act sick and go to the nurses office to pee  or poop



you're wrong once again.  just like you were when you said Trump wouldn't be president.  lol.   Trump got rid of that federal regulation for schools.


----------



## Decker (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm more concerned about pinching a loaf in private without being harassed by some toe tapping singing senator from the (R) party cruising for a good time in any Men's Room.

And (R) refers to 'Republican' and not 'Russian' . . . I felt it had to be mentioned.


----------



## Decker (Mar 22, 2017)

Swiper said:


> go read article one section 8


What are you talking about?


----------



## Swiper (Mar 22, 2017)

Decker said:


> What are you talking about?



The US Constitution.


----------



## charley (Mar 22, 2017)

Swiper said:


> The US Constitution.



oh yeah , I remember that,'the US Constitution'....  isn't that the thing trumpski wants to wipe his 'fat ass' with ????


----------



## charley (Mar 22, 2017)

Larry ?Wide Stance? Craig Is Back! And Guilty! Again!







Life is full of important lessons. Look  both ways before crossing the street. If you are a professional  sportsball player, don?t domestic violence a woman on video. Ladies, don?t get raped. And today, we learn a political lesson:  If you are a closeted Republican politician soliciting anonymous gay  sex in airport bathrooms, you CANNOT use campaign funds to try to  reverse your guilty plea. Who knew?!?
A federal judge Tuesday ordered former senator Larry  ?Wide Stance? Craig (R-Idaho) to pay the U.S. Treasury $242,000 for  improperly using campaign funds to pay for his legal defense after a  2007 sex-sting arrest in a Minneapolis airport bathroom.​ What did he do wrong this time? After he was arrested and pleaded  guilty, Craig had a change of heart and decided to try to withdraw his  guilty plea, despite the best science that says withdrawal is an  ineffective method of guilt control. In order to pay for his legal  defense, Craig looked around and saw a sweet-ass campaign war chest just  sitting there, untapped. Never one to resist temptation, Craig went for  it, hoping he wouldn?t be caught. Because why not?
 Now there is a rule that politicians can use campaign funds to fight  legal battles that are connected to campaign and official duties.  Politicians do write the rules, after all. However, the FEC argued, and a  federal judge agreed, that Craig?s attempts to engage in illicit gay  sexytime in a public restroom and his subsequent attempts to withdraw  his guilty plea were somehow unrelated to his official duties as a  U.S.-American Senator. Shocker!
 Are you too young to remember the glory(hole) that was Senator Wide  Stance? It ranks up there as one of the top  political-anonymous-airport-gay-sex scandals of ALL TIME. Here?s a  summary from Roll Call:
Craig?s legal troubles began seven years ago, on June 11,  2007. Craig was arrested by a plainclothes police officer who was  investigating lewd conduct complaints in a men?s public restroom at the  Minneapolis-St. Paul International Airport.​Here?s the police report from that incident:
?At 1216 hours, Craig tapped his right foot. I recognized  this as a signal used by persons wishing to engage in lewd conduct.  Craig tapped his toes several times and moves his foot closer to my  foot. I moved my foot up and down slowly.?​ And that?s when Sen. Craig gave the most wonderful excuse of all  time. He certainly was not in that bathroom for some illicit gay  sexytime with a stranger. Because he is married. TO A WOMAN! Rather:
Craig stated ?that he has a wide stance when going to the bathroom and that his foot may have touched mine,? the report states.​ He will now be forever remembered as the Senator with the widest  stance. And also the Senator who tried to solicit anonymous gay sex in  an airport bathroom. But Craig would probably prefer the wide stance  thing.
 So now the disgraced Senator has to repay the Treasury, and even pay a fine! If he wants to travel to Washington to #PayTheFuckUp  in person, we?re sure that there are connecting flights through  Minneapolis. Maybe this won?t be such a bad thing for Craig after all.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 23, 2017)

charley said:


> oh yeah , I remember that,'the US Constitution'....  isn't that the thing trumpski wants to wipe his 'fat ass' with ????



i'm pretty sure Trump uses $100 bills to wipe ass.


----------

